# Are any TVs made in UK?



## David 1150 (Jun 6, 2009)

I'm planning on buying a flat panel TV and had more or less decided on a Sony KDL 40EX503. However I'd like to do my bit to support our ailing economy and Buy British. OK, no doubt the company will be overseas owned but are there any comparable TVs manufactured in the UK?

Thanks.


----------



## wookey (Jul 13, 2007)

I think Sanyo were made in the uk once, can't think of any current manufacturers though.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Chungwa Picture tubes in Scotland were making TV's for loads of companys LG, Samsung etc.


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

is panasonic?


----------



## alx_chung (Aug 13, 2006)

Grizzle said:


> Chungwa Picture tubes in Scotland were making TV's for loads of companys LG, Samsung etc.


That place closed down years ago. It was bulldozed down to make way for the Dakota Hotel and Maxim Business Park in Eurocentral.
Alex


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Is anything made here anymore????

I find it harder to find electrical good made in britain.


----------



## BJM (Oct 30, 2005)

Dom Jolly has a program on Blighty calld Made in Britain - theres an episode where he replaces all his livingroom gadgets with stuff made in Britain - not seen that one yet though.


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

Toshiba had a plant in Plymouth making TVs until about a year ago when they moved production to Poland. No idea what other plants there may be here, either Toshiba or anyone else.


----------



## David 1150 (Jun 6, 2009)

Thanks anyway! I was hoping Sony still made TVs here but their site (S Wales?) closed a few years ago and production moved to Barcelona/ E Europe. 

I'd like to see a campaign for supporting our economy, it sickens me that all we ever hear about is how we need to cut spending (I'm the first to agree we can't go on living beyond our means, btw) but never any talk about the UK generating more money to pay for the services we've become accustomed to. It's going to be easier said than done though, I wouldn't start up a business making "Made In The UK" stickers just yet.


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

no TV's are made in the UK....


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 28, 2009)

Dom Jolly did a TV show which I happened to catch on one of discovery type channels where he has to use only British (UK) products to furnish his house, no TV's are made in the UK according to the show since 92 or 2000 I think he said.

Although we (UK) make a super high end mobile, entry price £5k with the likes of Beckham as clients.

http://uktv.co.uk/blighty/homepage/sid/7399


----------



## dr-x (Jul 31, 2010)

I used to work in Sony South Wales (Pencoed) left there due to redundancy as they were ending TV production in March 2006, As previously said Plasma /LCD production went to Barcelona.


----------

